# FYI: Emblem X-T $50 at Cabelas



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

$50 Daiwa Emblem X-T Saltwater Spinning Reels

Special Buy 
Huge spool diameter lets line flow freely in larger coils and produces less line memory. Three ball bearings provide the ultimate in smooth operation. Longcast spool features titanium-nitride spool lip. Ten oversize felt and stainless steel drag washers give smooth fish-stopping control. Excellent choice for surf or boat fishing.

Cabelas Summer Sale section has these reel for $50. Thats pretty cheap.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Just Ordered*

I just ordered one for back up to my 5000xt. 

Thanks OldBay!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks OldBay. I've looked at those since the earlier post when they were a little more. I picked up the 5000 and 5500. I can hardly wait to try these out in September. 









CFT


----------



## ericlr (Jun 22, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!!!!

The 6000 was sold out but I did pick up a 5500. I'm excited as this is my first quality surf reel.

E


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I ordered two*

Thanks Oldbay. I just had two different reels go belly up on me. I hope these are "casters"  I'll be getting mine on Tuesday!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Got mine yesterday. Now the other one won't feel lonely.


----------



## ericlr (Jun 22, 2004)

HELP!

What are you guys going to mate your's to?

Do you already have a rod, or are you shopping like me? As you can tel, I'm desperate and could use some input.

E


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I have 2 penn spinfishers big game surf 11foot, 1M action 2-6 and 1H 2-8. I have seen people match it up with the Salaris 11 or 12. This set up will get your bait out there. The OM's are good, but too heavy IMO. Anything below 10ft is too short for this reel, I would think, unless you're on the pier.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

ericlr said:


> HELP!
> 
> What are you guys going to mate your's to?
> 
> ...


The 5500 is going on a MH 12 footer
The next smallest is going on my son's 12 foot MH ugly stick (noodle tip)


----------



## ericlr (Jun 22, 2004)

I have seen the term "noodle rod" or "tip" on ebay and other sites. What is it, slang for soft tip(fast action)?


----------

